# Avoiding Dehydration



## AlwaysLost (Jun 24, 2017)

OK I saw a post where someone in desert climate was newly homeless and was scared of dehydration so I thought I would start a thread on the subject to help. Im gonna list what I know and if I'm wrong please correct me or add to it thanks.

1. Wear loose fitting, lightly colored cotton clothing

2. Always carry water and sip it as you are thirsty, try to take a lot of small sips over a long period of time rather than chug it.

3. Avoid being in the sun during the hottest part of the day generally from noon to 5 but adjust it to your climate.

4. Places like libraries are great places for free Air conditionsing

5. If you can't get into the ac, stay in the shade during those times.

6. Do not exert yourself during the hottest part of the day. Rest in the shade.

7. Areas near water usually are cooler due to airflow. My bench by the river is in the shade and usually feels about 5-10* cooler.

Signs of dehydration include dizziness, headache, confusion, dry mouth, thirst. Heat stroke is serious business it did a number on me so head to the ER if you feel extremely dehydrated.

Any other tips would be awesome. Thanks everyone.


----------



## creature (Jun 24, 2017)

for avoiding heat stroke misters work well, if you have spare water. 
you can get a pretty good 1/2 pint metal one from the $ store, in beauty supplies, usually.. 
the bigger 32 oz ones in cleaning supplies..
poor person's ac, especially if there is a little breeze..


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 24, 2017)

I always felt comfortable in my ability to stand in the road trying to stop cars if I was dangerously dehydrated on a roadside, it worked well a few times even in places with only a dozen cars or less per day driving by. But you would be amazed how close you can get to passing out before someone will finally stop. But that is an option you should not be afraid to take if you need to.That said police in Arizona will often not allow you to tramp about on the highways in summer away from towns for your own safety. In areas with water a simple Sawyer filter will go a long way and is the preferred choice for camping.


----------

